# RCD 510 Coding !!



## B6PSST (Jul 27, 2010)

I just installed and rcd 510 head unit on my b6 passat upgrade from premium 7 my concern is that when I scan the car using vag com I get error codes from the head unit . It is recognize by the car but when I open the long coding I see the bytes but no options so I'm a little confused on what's going on. I'm also retrofitting a 9w2 Bluetooth module that I'm still waiting to arrive if anyone have done this before a little help will be appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWingAUDIbrit (Sep 3, 2008)

B6PSST said:


> I just installed and rcd 510 head unit on my b6 passat upgrade from premium 7 my concern is that when I scan the car using vag com I get error codes from the head unit .



What are your error codes?



B6PSST said:


> It is recognize by the car but when I open the long coding I see the bytes but no options so I'm a little confused on what's going on. I'm also retrofitting a 9w2 Bluetooth module that I'm still waiting to arrive if anyone have done this before a little help will be appreciated.



Run wiring harness to under front passenger seat and microphone harness up passenger a-pillar to dome lamp. Install microphone in dome lamp and install control box under front passenger seat. Plug harness into radio and code properly the vehicle electronics control module to let car know telephone module is now present. Let me know what areas you need more details on.


----------



## B6PSST (Jul 27, 2010)

I have everything installed I haven't hooked up the can +\- and power cables into the main harness cuz I don't know where to get the pins or connectors that snap into the harness 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWingAUDIbrit (Sep 3, 2008)

B6PSST said:


> I have everything installed I haven't hooked up the can +\- and power cables into the main harness cuz I don't know where to get the pins or connectors that snap into the harness
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those pins do not change position, the only pins that move in this upgrade are the pins running to the external audio source such as cd changer or ipod adapter. Also the pins that run to the AUX jack will most likely change position as well. Not moving these pins should not cause radio errors but only poor sound quality or no sound when trying to play one of those sources. Also for satalite radio to work you will need to run a cable from the old antenna cable that runs to the control module in the trunk to the radio since the new satalite module is built into the radio.


----------



## Gyakusetsu (May 17, 2013)

The twisted orange wire goes to the CAN + wire on the back of the head unit. The White one goes to the CAN - wire. The red is power and goes to the wire connected to the +U[SUB]B[/SUB] and the brown goes to the GND or any metal surface. You can either stick them in the harness, or splice them in. There should be a diagram of where these wires are located in the harness on a white sticker on your RCD-510. If not, here is that sticker:










You then need to use VAGCOM and enable the 77-Telephone in the canbus module settings and then enable it in the 56-Radio settings as well (should be something like "Bluetooth telephone connected" or something like that). Once that is all enabled, go in to the radio's settings (from the 'Setup' button on the front of the unit) and enable the bluetooth audio. Your phone can now play bluetooth A2DP audio over the RCD-510. If you have the MFD+ display in your insturment cluster, you can use that in conjunction with your steering wheel buttons to accept calls and browse phonebooks to make calls. If you do not have the MFD+ and buttons, I believe you might be able to accept calls from the screen on the RCD-510, but I am not sure. You may have to manually switch to the bluetooth input which will enable you to use the microphone and your car's speakers as a handsfree option.


As far as the error codes, you won't be able to clear them entirely. Do this:

Change the content of the 5N-56.lbl file with notepad to the following coding and it will show you options.


```
;
; VCDS Redirect File
;
; Copyright © 2010 Ross-Tech, LLC
;
; VW Passat (35) / VW Golf/Bora/Jetta (5K) / VW Tiguan (5N)
;
; Component: R - Radio (#56)
;
; This file is part of a label file package,
; make sure you have all of the following files.
;
; 5N-56.LBL
; 5M0-035-1xx-56.CLB (Modular Radio X10)
;
; created on 13/Jul/2010 by Sebastian Stange ([email protected])
;
; last modification on 13/Jul/2010
;
; requires VCDS 10.6 or newer
;
;
;REDIRECT,5M0-035-1xx-56.CLB,5ND-035-186-??? ; RCD310 (CH)
;
REDIRECT,5M0-035-1xx-56.CLB,5ND-035-195-??? ; RCD510 (CH)
;
REDIRECT,5M0-035-1xx-56.CLB,5ND-035-190-??? ; RCD510 (CHN)
;
```
It won't allow you to change much, but you can turn off speaker monitoring and at least get it so that the correct settings are selected.


----------



## B6PSST (Jul 27, 2010)

Gyakusetsu said:


> The twisted orange wire goes to the CAN + wire on the back of the head unit. The White one goes to the CAN - wire. The red is power and goes to the wire connected to the +U[SUB]B[/SUB] and the brown goes to the GND or any metal surface. You can either stick them in the harness, or splice them in. There should be a diagram of where these wires are located in the harness on a white sticker on your RCD-510. If not, here is that sticker:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your post I got all the wiring done this afternoon it came out good I enable the phone with vcds the only problem I have now is the microphone not working it says microphone open circuit so I might have to get a replacement I skipped the part of the file editing since I'm not really sure how to do it but I'll he to it eventually thanks again for your help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gyakusetsu (May 17, 2013)

B6PSST said:


> Thanks a lot for your post I got all the wiring done this afternoon it came out good I enable the phone with vcds the only problem I have now is the microphone not working it says microphone open circuit so I might have to get a replacement I skipped the part of the file editing since I'm not really sure how to do it but I'll he to it eventually thanks again for your help
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Editing the file is super easy. Navigate on your computer to where VCDS is installed, search around for the .lbl file, open it with notepad, paste the contents of my post, and then save it. Next time you run VCDS, your radio should show up just fine and have options to change with proper labels as to what is being changed. I will warn you that the last bit is empty, but as far as I can tell it just has to deal with a set of options that don't do anything (at least they didn't do anything when I changed them in an experiment).

I'll tell you that no matter what settings I changed, I couldn't get one error off of there. Something about a module not being available that looked like it was searching for my steering wheel buttons that don't exist... I have learned to accept that I will always have an error


----------

